# Climbing.......love it



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

In a world dominated by fast downhills and big hucks...I have come to terms with the fact that super slow, technical climbing is by far my favorite thing to do. Does anyone else share this same sentiment. 

Oh and can anyone recommend a super sweet bike for climbing?


----------



## oreophilus (Mar 22, 2005)

rushtrack said:


> In a world dominated by fast downhills and big hucks...I have come to terms with the fact that super slow, technical climbing is by far my favorite thing to do. Does anyone else share this same sentiment.
> 
> Oh and can anyone recommend a super sweet bike for climbing?


It's my favorite thing, and does wonders for the cardio in a short span of time. As an added bonus, you get to ride down, hippeee.

I would go with a steel hardtail, a racing fork (80mm), a Chris King headset for smooth stearing and a Chris King hub for the torque handling and the instantaneous engagement, vital for troublesome climbs. The bike fit is critical, since you've got to balance and pull.


----------



## Biosludge (Jun 7, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's my favorite thing, but it is something I would like to get bettar at. Any tips you can give for technical climbs? I tend to spin out a lot and lose my momentum on these sections.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have to say that 2 years ago when i first started riding, i hated climbs with a passion.

Fast forward to today, and i have to say that i truly enjoy the challenge of long slow techy climbs.

I cant recommend a great climbing bike, however i ride a cheap hardtail with big platform pedals.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

I would say climbing is one of my top 5 least favorite things. Ever.


----------



## Rick Moranis (Mar 23, 2007)

I live for the climb. There is no greater sense of accomplishment than after finishing a grueling technical climb. Especially when you get to the top and look back down the way you came and think to yourself; I climbed that!? 

Totally knar cat.


----------



## oreophilus (Mar 22, 2005)

Biosludge said:


> I wouldn't say it's my favorite thing, but it is something I would like to get bettar at. Any tips you can give for technical climbs? I tend to spin out a lot and lose my momentum on these sections.


The right type of tire with the right pressure (a lower pressure grabs more, spins out less).

Moving forward on the saddle to balance front and rear weight distribution to get enough traction on the rear wheel without having the front end lift. This has to be adjusted continuously during the climb.

Being able to scan forward for the line you need to take to avoid obstacles like roots, flat slippery rocks, mud, anything that will halt your progress.

Selecting a gear that allows you to pace up evenly, like you are sneaking up, rather than being aggressive. Those aggressive strokes can cause you to spin out. A smooth pace can get you past places that you usually spin out on.

Was going straight up on one of yesterday's climbs and got flung to the left by a rock, managed to fling it back to the right but went too far and had to fling it back to the left before I could straighten out and continue to climb, all the while avoiding rocks and roots and being on the limit of force on the pedals. Clearing climbs gives a sense of accomplishment and missing climbs does annoy.


----------



## kishmir (Sep 28, 2007)

i like the climb and the chalenge/accomplishment but when you say technical, are you taliking many rocks, roots, etc? isnt the hard climb w switchbacks enough? after maybe 90 mins or so a good downhill says "oh oh an uphill is coming..."


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

I would have to say that I enjoy climbing.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Climbing is great. I never thought I'd say that but it's true.

Tech climbing tips: your front wheel is naturally less weighted during a climb so you can manual over all sorts of stuff just like would on the trail, only easier. Manualling prevents you stalling out on bumps and going over the handlebars (yes, you can do this while climbing).

Riding a singlespeed will completely change the way you climb and look at climbs.

Finally, don't be ashamed to walk.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Short technical climbs are great....... long, slow climbs.....not nearly as fun.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Nothing wrong with long slow climbs... not that different from a long slow f***... okay, kinda different. But both fun at the end.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Climbing In DE-PA*

I have a 07 TREK 8500 and a 07 Ellsworth TRUTH and both climb very well. I've also ridden a Ventena El-Salt and it climbs well, just a little heavier then my two bikes. I like to sit forward on the seat, spin my wheels in the middle ring, pull slightly on the bars, but not enough to lift the front tire. I find that if you can muster enough speed you can actually ride over some of the technical stuff. Trying to avoid roots and rocks when your tired will result in a wide turn or loss of momentum. If you need to lift that front wheel to get over something then do it gently. I guess it all depends on how steep the hill really is. 
If I had to tell you one thing that works for me; it's telling myself that I'm not getting off this bike until I get to the top!!
I also like to be first, because if you're tired and your partner calls it quits, you might call it as well.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Seriously guys, hope you have fun climbing, cause I'm taking the shuttle....


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

very satisfying clearing a technical climb...

Sometimes it takes rear suspension to keep the rear tire stuck to the trail.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

I also love the short technical ups.

The long, sit in your seat and grind it, climbs are a necessary evil to get to the fun stuff in between (which, for me, can be either more technical up sections or anything down)


----------



## owen907 (Jun 29, 2006)

Love the grind as well, especially tight switchbacks going up


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

pinkheadedbug said:


> Nothing wrong with long slow climbs... not that different from a long slow f***...


Dude, either you are having sex the wrong way or doing something intensely right on the climbs.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*....something intensely right on the climbs*



Dwight Moody said:


> Dude, either you are having sex the wrong way or doing something intensely right on the climbs.


Hi Mr. Moody,

I almost busted a gut laughing when I read this! Your comment illustrates that context is everything!!:eekster:

Thanks for the giggle,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, like the climbs, any sort will do. The short techy ones are fun, the grinders are fulfilling and the big ringer fire road climbs give you a good pump.

Bike? Hardtail all the way, for me that means my old Klein Pinnacle or my Tomac Taos.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

The zen is in the climb. Climbing rules!


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll rather ride my bike uphill than downhill anyday. Middle ring climbs are the best and the longer the better but any climb is good. It's a great feeling to have a positive attitude about the climb when those around you are all pissin' and moanin'.
Unfortunately I'm well passed my sell-by date regarding age and weight.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I love technical or fire road climbs too  Hardtail for sure  Titanium of course.... he he.

Nice low front end helps keep the front on the ground...with the body moving forward or backward to get the sweet spot and rear traction.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Damn 29er Zelots!*

Listen here dude! Since you got that damn RIP9 you've just been enjoying the ride, no matter up or down . Just because it climbs like a goat and then when you point it down, the same bike handles the stuff like it's been transformed into a DH sled :skep: You damn 29er guys  I totally understand US 

Yeah, tech climbing's fun got to say. I enjoy the DH, don't get me wrong, but it feels so good to really work for that nice DH and know you cleared all that $hit. Favourite trail I rode in CO was the climb up Halls Ranch, didn't make everything, but tried all the hard lines and had fun doing it - _Halls is definitely a nice slow grinding tech climb and oh so fun _:thumbsup:



pinkheadedbug said:


> Nothing wrong with long slow climbs... not that different from a long slow f***... okay, kinda different. But both fun at the end.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

+1 to shorter techy climbs. They rule!
I usually walk at long, steep, non-technical climbs.
I can do it, but i need the strength and concentration for the DH.


----------



## co_biker (Oct 12, 2006)

Nothing's better than a lung busting12,000 foot ascent, except the descent... :thumbsup:


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree! I used to get totally discouraged when I saw a steep, rocky climb ahead. Now I tell myself I'm gonna make it up that hill, and I refuse to stop unless the terrain gets the best of me. I've been surprised by the obstacles I can conquer if I really push myself. I still get a little jolt of amazement when my rear tire climbs up something I thought for sure was going to stop me. And I may be totally blown at the top but the sense of accomplishment is really worth it!

It's harder to be a good climber than a good descender.


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

I choose my rides based on the climb and usually not the descent. Heck, I think anyone who rides from the bottom has to eventually come to that conclusion. You spend, what, several hours on the climb and 15 minutes on the downhill bomb.

In fact, while climbing I generally scheme about building an uphill specific bike. I'm thinking I might talk to a small time frame builder (like Waltworks) to see if they can't create a frame that would be more comfortable on a climb. Redesign the triangle to put me in a more efficient riding position while I'm leaned forward. Maybe move the rear chain stay back an inch or two to keep my weight farther back while keeping the front wheel on the ground. 29er wheels for larger gripping surface. It might work, but then again, it might be my climb-induced oxygen starved brain thinking anything is a good idea.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Love it.

Best bike for climbing hard techy stuff. Rigid, singlespeed 29er.  Big wheels roll over everything and max power to the rear wheel. I guess you could put some gears on it if you had too.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Listen here dude! Since you got that damn RIP9 you've just been enjoying the ride, no matter up or down . Just because it climbs like a goat and then when you point it down, the same bike handles the stuff like it's been transformed into a DH sled :skep: You damn 29er guys  I totally understand US


Heh, okay, you got me. But I have to confess I've been unfaithful to the RIP9... I built my SIR9 back up as a singlespeed to make it as different as possible and... well...

I guess some people think of their bikes as a quiver. I think of mine as a harem.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

How 'bout those moments when you feel your back tyre goes "zipppp" as it slips on a techy climb - and there's a split second when you expect to lose traction and fluff the climb - then it bites and propels you up and onwards.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Classify riders however you want, but I really think there are only 2 classifications: Adrenaline junkies & Endorphin junkies. Adrenaline junkies are in it for the pure thrill & don't have patience for the climb (or perhaps only tollerate the climb). Endorphin junkies live for the climb & also enjoy the payoff at the top & on the way back down.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

There is nothing better than cleaning a long technical climb. The more rocks the better. My bike choice is a little different than others here though. Intense 5.5


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Oh, So True!!!*



burtronix said:


> Classify riders however you want, but I really think there are only 2 classifications: Adrenaline junkies & Endorphin junkies. Adrenaline junkies are in it for the pure thrill & don't have patience for the climb (or perhaps only tollerate the climb). Endorphin junkies live for the climb & also enjoy the payoff at the top & on the way back down.


HI Burtronix,

I think you've made the essential point regarding this issue.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

michaelsnead said:


> HI Burtronix,
> 
> I think you've made the essential point regarding this issue.
> 
> Michael:thumbsup:


Thanks. Oh, I forgot to note that I'm an Endorphin junkie (just in case it wasn't obvious). I think most of us that have survived into our 40's & beyond are Endors. Some have survived because we are Endors & some have switched from Adrens to Endors in order to keep surviving.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

ilostmypassword said:


> Hardtail for sure  Titanium of course....


For sure! Of course!! 20 lb'er here.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*No downer*

My ability is definitely slanted toward climbing. I do reasonably well on decents with the exception of flying the bike. It's not a problem where I live because there is not much to jump off of. But I've been to places like Ashville where some jumping ability would have been an asset.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Then I'm the exception that proves the rule....*



burtronix said:


> Thanks. Oh, I forgot to note that I'm an Endorphin junkie (just in case it wasn't obvious). I think most of us that have survived into our 40's & beyond are Endors. Some have survived because we are Endors & some have switched from Adrens to Endors in order to keep surviving.


Hi burtronix,

I'm 57; got my first "mountain bike" in 1983 and fall out on the adrenalin side of the equation. I appreciate a good endorphin high and do enough XC riding to stay in shape. That said I live for those moments when challenge, danger and skill are in perfect balance. My highlight for this season was a week at Whistler where I nailed the big GLC drop.

It's interesting to note that the skills needed to succeed on a dramatic technical climb will stand you in good stead when gravity takes you in the other direction. To continue that thought I've spent the last two weeks finally learning how to ride a unicycle. Doing so has been a wonderful exercise in balance control. It's had an immediate benefit on trackstands, manuals and wheelies. One of the few benefits of being old is that I'm now willing to try almost anything in order to get better!

Funny, I just realized we're talking about what is your drug of choice&#8230;.adrenalin or endorphins. Maybe the 60's aren't as far in my past as I thought.:eekster:

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## GASherpa (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the burn of a steep climb. There's also something to be said about the sense of accomplishment that you get from a series of steep, technical climbs on your way to the top of a mountain. When I've reached the top and am about to bomb downhill, I feel like I've earned that roller coaster ride to the bottom.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I love climbing, although I'm not a great climber. I enjoy all types of climbing. I love it for the challenge, the work out, and the sense of accomplishment when I've cleaned a tough section or improved my speed.
Climbing is an accomplishment born of fitness, hard work, and finesse. Descending, while lots of fun and I love it too, IMO falls more into the stunt/balls/quick thrills realm; It takes skills for sure, but for me it is less satisfying. I have never shuttled because to me descending is only half of what cycling is about.


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

*Free your mind and your ass will follow*

What I find amazing about techie climbs in particular is how utterly useless your brain is in helping. It's all about gut instinct, reflexes & brawn over brain. "Lift the front wheel here, drop it at this angle, be ready if the rear wheel spins on those roots.." forget it- the minute I start 'thinking' about the problem immediately underneath my wheels I'm usually toast.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Neh  It's not about the tyre randomly gaining back grip, it's knowing that you have the skill to move your weight around the cockpit to help with and gain traction in situations like these - _having a 29er doesn't hurt, they just climb like mountain goats on steroids._

Had a climb week before, loads of old vets first time up for everybody and I was the only one to clean it - _felt pretty good especially since I didn't pick the best lines, yet still managed to move about the cockpit and keep traction.
_ Pretty sure the 29er wheels helped some 


Sideknob said:


> How 'bout those moments when you feel your back tyre goes "zipppp" as it slips on a techy climb - and there's a split second when you expect to lose traction and fluff the climb - then it bites and propels you up and onwards.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I like the long haul up the mountain, with the short tech pitchs all up the climb.

Nothing better then slowly plunking up to the bottom of the tech section then zipping up the hard part, past all the other guys who were ahead of you.

I must like pain.


----------



## oscarc (Mar 23, 2006)

*yep...*

I love climbing. I don't care for downhills. I wish all the races I did we're just straight climbing and ended before the down hill starts.

Mostly I love climbing on my road bike though.


----------



## FastGherkin (Jan 27, 2006)

*Agreed*

I love climbs- and am always disappointed in myself when I "dab" or can't make a section.

Am I the only who who will go back down to the bottom of the section and try it again if I can't make it all the way up the first time?


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

Woot!

Never thought people loved climbing this much..


It really is the super tech stuff on the rocks that gets me. Like trying to climb up a stack of sofas...


I've been riding a Trek EX though cause you do have to go downhill again at some point... 

I think the biggest thing that has helped me out was realizing that it is a skill that needs to be developed over time. And takes patience and thought. Its simply not hammering as hard as you can at a rockface or garden and hoping for the best.....In fact, my riding has increased with the addition of a super sweet track stand (fixie commuter) :thumbsup:


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jun 25, 2007)

*You just blew my mind*



burtronix said:


> Classify riders however you want, but I really think there are only 2 classifications: Adrenaline junkies & Endorphin junkies. Adrenaline junkies are in it for the pure thrill & don't have patience for the climb (or perhaps only tollerate the climb). Endorphin junkies live for the climb & also enjoy the payoff at the top & on the way back down.


This is brilliant! I'm definitely an Endorphin junkie because nothing gets me nutter more than a brutal climb on road or mountain bike. This weekend I spent all Saturday on an epic coastal climb ride. Then Sunday night did 6 miles of climbing before we came bombing down singletrack. My legs are screaming but my head is saying "let's do some more!"


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Gnarly, technical uphill is of much pleasure to me. 

Give me City Park in Austin, the 'wall' on Manzanita at Skeggs in CA, or going up the powerline trail at O Hill in Charlottesveille VA. No dabs, and don't take the cheater line around the side!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

kev0153 said:


> Best bike for climbing hard techy stuff. Rigid, singlespeed 29er.


Ya right.Come to the Alps and I'll show you why there are no rigid, singlespeed 29ers around here 

Marko


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

problematiks said:


> Ya right.Come to the Alps and I'll show you why there are no rigid, singlespeed 29ers around here
> 
> Marko


Belive me. I'd love to take you up on that.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

kev0153 said:


> Belive me. I'd love to take you up on that.


You're on :thumbsup: Shall we set the date?

Marko


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I climb like a scalded cat. I think I throw down at about 85% -- which is quite a high output.
But I certainly can't say I enjoy the climbing as much as I enjoy the feeling of cresting the
top. 

I think I go really hard at the technical climbs because I know that if I lose momentum it'll
be "game over". Getting back on is harder than staying on. And walking up anything is 
admitting defeat. I don't like losing.

I lost the challenge recently on a section of Huckaby - near the top. I really thought I was
gonna clean that bastard. Just ran out of nut. 

One other observation about climbing: if you have an audience, you'll try harder!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I also like climbing*

My bike of choice is a Giant Trance with a RS Revelation usually cranked down to 100mm plus a 2.1 Nevegal rear, 2.35 Nevegal front. For not so technical climbs, my IF hardtail with a SID is excellent.

I'm not the best climber and certainly not the fastest but I get a real feeling of accomplishment after making a technical climb.

Fast, technical, downhills, on the other hand, often give me a feeling of a load in my pants. They really do scare the [email protected] out of me at times. Climbs don't.
:thumbsup:


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

+infinity on the endorphin junkie thing. Lately I've been fantasizing about doing repeats on the long burly climb on this trail about 60 miles west of me. Speed is cool, descending is cool, but give me that good ol' stoney feeling after the long climb any day. Off topic, but that's what I love about running, too. It feels like a constant climb.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

I also love climbing. I wouldn't understand mountain biking without a good series each weekend route.

And strongly want to recommend this amazing & magnificient post of my Spanish forum with TONES of espectacular pictures of dangerous & extremly technical climbs. Beautiful indeed.

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=149908

YES I'M A CLIMB LOVER TOO


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

problematiks said:


> You're on :thumbsup: Shall we set the date?
> 
> Marko


Ha, I'm afraid my current resources limit me (I'm broke  ) to how much travel I can do.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

kev0153 said:


> Ha, I'm afraid my current resources limit me (I'm broke  ) to how much travel I can do.


Well, you've got time until next summer.Put aside two bucks a day until then and you've got a plane ticket  Slovenia is cheap anyway.

Marko


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

*I love it too!*

I'm not a great technical climber but I enjoy the challenge. What's helped me is getting a 29er. Now I track much straighter when going up a rocky section - I'm much less prone to wandering across the trail. And a soft tail helps 'cause it keeps me seated and thus my weight stays back and overall traction is improved. 
On the climbs I feel myself getting stronger and stronger and stronger until my thighs are like frickin' hunks of granite. Only after a good climb can I truly enjoy the downhill


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

burtronix said:


> Classify riders however you want, but I really think there are only 2 classifications: Adrenaline junkies & Endorphin junkies. Adrenaline junkies are in it for the pure thrill & don't have patience for the climb (or perhaps only tollerate the climb). Endorphin junkies live for the climb & also enjoy the payoff at the top & on the way back down.


I disagree..... because I think I am _both_ an adrenaline junkie and an endorphon junkie.

I love the steep technical climbs and dig the satisfaction I get from cleaning an uphill section I haven't cleaned before, making it to the top of a long lung-busting climb, or mastering a super tight, ledgey switchback up.

Having said that.... any bike I ride had better be pretty downhill worthy as well because I love going down too. I challenge anyone who says they love climbing and don't like descending to leave a car at the top of the climb sometime and shuttle _down_ the hill. No freaking way.

So an excellent climbing bike imo should be a good descending bike....... or in other words it should be a _*mountain bike*_.

My current tools of choice: Hammerhead 100x and Intense 6.6.... although I just spent some significant time on a Turner Sultan and am starting to believe that a ONE do-it-all bike may be possible for me.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

problematiks said:


> Well, you've got time until next summer.Put aside two bucks a day until then and you've got a plane ticket  Slovenia is cheap anyway.
> 
> You serioulsy have me thinking about this  Let me get through La Ruta next month and maybe my opinion will change.


----------



## Baldmonk (Aug 28, 2007)

I have to drive a couple of hours to get to any real good climbs so I only do the good climbs on weekends. I do best with a TI hardtail. Rear suspension doesn't seem to work well for me on the big climbs. I've pretty much gone back to hardtail anyway. My full suspension Specialized sits in the garage and the ancient 98 Obed is the go to bike anymore. That bugger climbs like a goat. I just need to get a 72 pt rear hub. The XTR is about to bite it.


----------



## EpicAlmaden (Mar 23, 2007)

*I love climbing - definitely endorphines over adrenaline for me...*

...but, climbing gives you both (two drugs in one ride, I guess). I also kind of like the reactions of riders (and even hikers) who say, "man, you're going UP this?"


----------



## Climbin'J (May 3, 2004)

Climbing = Meditation


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

I used to hate it.....now I love it.

Biking is so much better once you cross that threshold.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

burtondogs said:


> I used to hate it.....now I love it.
> Biking is so much better once you cross that threshold.


I found that usually it was the same people bellyaching about hills that bellyached about wet weather, cold and mud. If they wanted perfection why didn't they stay home? Why didn't they take up bowling where conditions are always the same? Hills ARE. Shitty weather IS. Learn to accept them and, as you say "Biking is so much better once you cross that threshold."

Hills are not steep, painful or other negatives. They're there to make me stronger; to make me feel like I've accomplished something.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> I found that usually it was the same people bellyaching about hills that bellyached about wet weather, cold and mud. If they wanted perfection why didn't they stay home? Why didn't they take up bowling where conditions are always the same? Hills ARE. Shitty weather IS. Learn to accept them and, as you say "Biking is so much better once you cross that threshold."
> 
> Hills are not steep, painful or other negatives. They're there to make me stronger; to make me feel like I've accomplished something.


Perfection is riding the hills and the flats with the same enthusiasm or attacking the wet and the dry with the same agression.....rather than searching for the perfect day....then everyday has the potential to become the perfect day...


----------



## toddcarpenter (May 5, 2005)

*It's all about the climb*

I love to climb and in a 24 hour race you can really gain time if you climb well. And believe it or not I race a bike that has a 29 " wheel up front and a 26" in back and this is great for climbing. The set up just sets ones body weight in the right spot. I found with riding a pair of 26"s I needed to use my upper body more. With the 29" wheel up front it naturally puts my weight on a rear allowing me to get out of the saddle and hammer.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> They're there to make me stronger; to make me feel like I've accomplished something.


Yes. Definetly you're an authentic moutain biker. :thumbsup:

Completly agreed with you.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

rushtrack said:


> Perfection is riding the hills and the flats with the same enthusiasm or attacking the wet and the dry with the same agression.....rather than searching for the perfect day....then everyday has the potential to become the perfect day...


Another! :thumbsup:

Congratulations both. We in my team of bikers understand the matter in same spirit. We don't like that kind of kid crying while look out with his nose trogouht the window while sprinklin with rain.

:thumbsup:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I always loved climbing*

I never went through a phase where I might have hated it and learned to like it, I always looked forward to grunting uphill. The trail I learned to mtb has some real long sustained steep climbs and I always thought that was what mountain biking was all about. To this day if I climbed and climbed and my truck magically appeared at the top of a half day climb and there was no downhill "reward" I wouldn't feel deprived at all. I always laugh inside when a hiker coming down meets me as I'm grunting up and they say "yeah, it will be worth it when you're headed back down!". Thanks for the sentiment but I'm having the fun right now.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

xcguy said:


> I never went through a phase where I might have hated it and learned to like it, I always looked forward to grunting uphill. The trail I learned to mtb has some real long sustained steep climbs and I always thought that was what mountain biking was all about. To this day if I climbed and climbed and my truck magically appeared at the top of a half day climb and there was no downhill "reward" I wouldn't feel deprived at all. I always laugh inside when a hiker coming down meets me as I'm grunting up and they say "yeah, it will be worth it when you're headed back down!". Thanks for the sentiment but I'm having the fun right now.


Me too. I learned at a very early age (early teens) that those who had the toughest time on climbs were not the vertically challenged ones (like me) but the ones with the poor attitude ("This hill is gonna hurt"). I found that if I accepted that 50% of ALL my rides in my native very hilly north of England were uphill then every ride would be a happy ride. As I used the hills as training FOR the hills, the downhills became the transition zones between the parts of the ride that would make me stronger and pi$$ off those who had the exact opposite attitude. They endured the uphills for their downhill reward.

Fast forward about 20-30 years and to another country and I made damn sure those who said "Huhh this coming hill is gonna hurt" *did* hurt. My motto was "Love this hill because this feeling in my legs is making me stronger".

That got shortened to "Love them hills" and is the mantra that helped mtbr one-time regular mtbr poster Katie/Missy/Bikerchick to go from a hill-hating beginner/plodder to a 100 mile charity road-ride rider who annoyed her riding partners with her love of hills. Heck to this day (years later) she still uses the "Love them hills" as her sig in her posts.

So as far as I'm concerned hills are 50% state of mind, 25% training and 25% natural talent. My 5th decade as a hill-lovin' cyclist does nothing to disprove that.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree--lots of ridiculously steep fireroad climbs around where I live, and I can just put my head down and winch my way up. Good solid masochistic fun. When I clean one of those and coast at the top, I hear my heart thudding in my ears and know it was a good climb.
What Mountain Bike, a British magazine carried by a local bookstore, had a recent feature about trying to clean "the toughest climb in the UK," Jacob's Ladder. It fired me up to go out this weekend and try to charge up my favorite nearby technical climb, then it got rainy and, this being Mt. Diablo area, too mucky to really ride. :madman: Oh well, next weekend maybe.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*This Jacob's Ladder*



Calvissimo said:


> I agree--lots of ridiculously steep fireroad climbs around where I live, and I can just put my head down and winch my way up. Good solid masochistic fun. When I clean one of those and coast at the top, I hear my heart thudding in my ears and know it was a good climb.
> What Mountain Bike, a British magazine carried by a local bookstore, had a recent feature about trying to clean "the toughest climb in the UK," Jacob's Ladder. It fired me up to go out this weekend and try to charge up my favorite nearby technical climb, then it got rainy and, this being Mt. Diablo area, too mucky to really ride. :madman: Oh well, next weekend maybe.


Is it really technical, in that it takes skilz as well as the will to grind it out? I've got climbs around where I live that range from just steep as a sumb!tch to steep and almost unrideable. I prefer to just grind it out these days, because the nearly unrideable climbs call for an absurd amount of leg strength to overcome bad lines...and a lot of luck.

I used to scold those I found at the top of a climb, who were bent over their bars gasping for air, to just keep riding...recover while out of breath. I don't anymore, I just do that myself!


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

problematiks said:


> Ya right.Come to the Alps and I'll show you why there are no rigid, singlespeed 29ers around here
> 
> Marko


Alps. Check
Rigid. Check
Singlespeed. Check
29er. Check










Only wish I could be there all the time (OK, not when it's snowing)..
I'm in the endorphin camp. I like downhills well enough but I'm more into the tight techie stuff than the balls out speedfreak airfests.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i like climbing, for now. ask me after la ruta and my opinion might change. really though, we only say we like a certain type of riding if we're reasonably good at it(re: faster than our buddies). beat all your boys up the local big climb, and all of a sudden you love climbing. first one of your buddies to clean that skinny someone made trailside, and BAM! north shore stuff is pretty damned cool. nothing wrong with it, and i do it too, but it's just kind of funny how it goes.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

The specific one I was inspired to try (and now can't, etc.) is fairly steep and very technical--looks a bit like the pictures of Jacob's Ladder in the mag in that it's basically continuous washboard rock with some startlingly steep pitches and sudden step-ups. But yeah, most of the tough climbs within my riding range are matters of brute force and ignorance. They're supposed to be fire roads, but how you'd get a truck up or down some of those trails I have no idea.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

I do like to climb but it's got to have a good singletrack payoff. Slogging my guts out for three hours to blast down fireroads is my idea of hell.


----------



## wheezl (May 26, 2007)

Rotmilky said:


> I choose my rides based on the climb and usually not the descent. Heck, I think anyone who rides from the bottom has to eventually come to that conclusion. You spend, what, several hours on the climb and 15 minutes on the downhill bomb.
> 
> In fact, while climbing I generally scheme about building an uphill specific bike. I'm thinking I might talk to a small time frame builder (like Waltworks) to see if they can't create a frame that would be more comfortable on a climb. Redesign the triangle to put me in a more efficient riding position while I'm leaned forward. Maybe move the rear chain stay back an inch or two to keep my weight farther back while keeping the front wheel on the ground. 29er wheels for larger gripping surface. It might work, but then again, it might be my climb-induced oxygen starved brain thinking anything is a good idea.


Hey rotmilky:
I've ben toyin with the same idea of a climb-specific bike. things to consider... I had the chainstays on an old bike extended to 18", lem'me tellya, that thing will climb a wall before the front wheel will lift, (flipside) it makes it tougher to pick up the front wheel when you need, and It will also make your turn radius much wider, and more leverage will be needed turn a 29" rear wheel, I'm thinking 69'er? Wheezl


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

LJ, if there were more than a few remotely situated miles of legal singletrack within riding distance of me, I'd probably agree with you...but then again, mountain biking was invented as a way to rip fire roads. What can I say, I like it.

A climbing-specific bike...nice. Wide handlebars rock on the climbs, too.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Calvissimo said:


> LJ, if there were more than a few remotely situated miles of legal singletrack within riding distance of me, I'd probably agree with you...but then again, mountain biking was invented as a way to rip fire roads. What can I say, I like it.
> 
> A climbing-specific bike...nice. Wide handlebars rock on the climbs, too.


I feel your pain. I live in the flatlands of Norfolk, so no climb lasts more than a couple of minutes! When I go on my annual pilgrimage to the French Alps I make sure I go after the ski-lifts have closed. A couple of hours of solid climbing is all part of the big day out. And knowing that you've got to the top under your own steam makes the downhill seem more worthwhile.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

*Love the uphill.........*

What an awesome thread. Climbing rocks. Especially with the right attitude. I would rather climb anyday than descend. Control with brakes=not for me.The burn of the legs is my drug of choice. Hill repeats are for the wicked.I can't get enough of the feeling while walking the next day.I have a black book of climbs achieved and those still on my list for western canada. If the hill is somewhat accesible for my family, they join in. Nothing like a beautiful wife and daughter cheering daddy on, even if it is just training. I also train my upper body to be very slim and light weight. Most think its absurd that I want less bulk in the chest. Climbers understand this though.

Another note. Some hills are just are too wicked and gnarly for anyone. When the occasion does arise. I make sure the effort walking/running up with my bike does not lose the intensity I just had. It is usual that many relax, give up, are disappointed at failing but strength, mental focus can also be practiced while running the rest of the way up. It will definitely be noticeable come race time.

"It hurts because it makes you stronger"


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Great to see those who like climbing chime in here*

As it is, everyone I ride with are great climbers and great descenders. I've never asked them if they "love climbing" but they do it faster than I do without complaining. When we reach the top and the descent starts I just wave goodbye. At one time in mountain biking's history there always was the climbing but these days people can get into the sport as only a descending activity. Not that that's a bad thing (I guess) but I'm with all the climbers here in that the pump going up is what I truly look forward to. I have to say I've gotten slower at climbing the past few years (I just can't go on forever) but as long as I can still make all the climbs I've done in the past, however slowly, it's a good day. Just yesterday I did a pretty tough climb (knowing shite weather was coming up, mucking up the trails for the next few days)...then I went to the gym and lifted heavy and all today I'm saying to myself "at least yesterday I got a good climb in and a good pump at the gym". Maybe it's just a genetic thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I do enjoy climbing, and I am good at it too.. Although the bike I am on can hinder me a little compared to my old lighter HT's.. 

A good climb as said, is a good sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been accused of being a billy goat a few times. I enjoy climbing, but enjoy the rewards of the climb just as much.... earning my turns, as they say. My usual rides over the last few months, from the front door have 3,000 - 5,000' of climbing. 

A friend of mine came up with a great idea for an "anti-gravity" video... featuring lots long and impossible technical climbs..... plenty of "gravity" vids out there, but none like this.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Well, here are some videos of two pretty tough climbs*



Kanga said:


> I've been accused of being a billy goat a few times. I enjoy climbing, but enjoy the rewards of the climb just as much.... earning my turns, as they say. My usual rides over the last few months, from the front door have 3,000 - 5,000' of climbing.
> 
> A friend of mine came up with a great idea for an "anti-gravity" video... featuring lots long and impossible technical climbs..... plenty of "gravity" vids out there, but none like this.


One vid comes from a group of Turner riders in SoCal, testing different bikes. It loads kinda slow but it's awesome seeing these guys clean this climb. Yes, it's harder than it looks.

http://www.fooriders.com/webmain/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=279397&t=55970

Here's another of what we here call "The Wall of Shame". You've already climbed a lot just to get to this section, so you might either be warmed up or worn out. The guys in this vid are starting from up past the first waterbar (which is a grunt in itself just to get up past).
You can see guys who actually got through this or that part of the climb come back again
knowing what it takes to get past it, but each time you're getting tireder and tireder. That topmost waterbar beckons but it's always one thing or another in the final 10 feet.






Here's a pic of the WOS and this is only 1/2 of it. Yes, it's as hard as it looks.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

xcguy said:


> One vid comes from a group of Turner riders in SoCal, testing different bikes. It loads kinda slow but it's awesome seeing these guys clean this climb. Yes, it's harder than it looks.
> 
> http://www.fooriders.com/webmain/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=279397&t=55970
> 
> ...


Awesome looking section, definitely worth sessioning .


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm down to be shamed....  Next time I'm out in CO... definitely worth an attempt. Or five. Where in CO is it?

The vids you posted are enticing, but we were thinking more along the lines of a feature dvd of tech climbs.....


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Near Denver, Colorado*



Kanga said:


> I'm down to be shamed....  Next time I'm out in CO... definitely worth an attempt. Or five. Where in CO is it?
> 
> The vids you posted are enticing, but we were thinking more along the lines of a feature dvd of tech climbs.....


Just search "Wall of Shame" on the Front Range forum and you'll get plenty of stuff to read. I won't repeat it here, I've said enough already. However...

Anyone over there in the UK got pics or vids of this Jacob's Ladder? If it's as gnarly as the WOS and slimy and wet at the same time, I can't see how it'd ever get ridden. Anyone?


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I checked out your profile and*



LJintheUK said:


> Awesome looking section, definitely worth sessioning .


that's a great name for your favorite trail...and it's in France! "The Silver Darling". Tell us about it. For us in the States we can go to Colorado, Utah, California, Whistler, North Shore...but saying your favorite trail is in France just sounds cooler.


----------



## FuchsAlloy (Oct 8, 2007)

What an awesome thread! Tight, rooty, rocky, technical singletrack climbs = heaven.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

It’s a love hate thing for me. The mountain sets the price, I accept the cost and willingly pay. The mountain does not bargain or negotiate, it is what it is. I give until I either crest; the conqueror, or I fall exhausted in the trail. Either way I am elated, and feel I have truly earned the sweet decent. If I manage to crest at the front of the pack, I Own the decent and it is all the sweeter because those that follow will eat my dust. 

The sweetest climber I have ever ridden was a 19” Ritchey tigged ultra, early edition with Cyclecraft (Cupertino) built wheels. It was not a fast decender however, and I could always pass it on my fillet Super Comp. The best compromise in my opinion would be a rigid P23 team bike with tires and wheels built for your exact terrain.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

xcguy said:


> that's a great name for your favorite trail...and it's in France! "The Silver Darling". Tell us about it. For us in the States we can go to Colorado, Utah, California, Whistler, North Shore...but saying your favorite trail is in France just sounds cooler.


The Silver Darling was named by the guides I stay with every year when I go out for my annual big mountain fix to the Val D'Isere. They had a quirky liking for a folk band called The Cromer Smugglers (coincidentally, I work in the town the band hailed from). One of their songs was called The Silver Darlings. That's what fishermen used to call the Herrings, once a staple of British quizine. They were seriously overfished and eventually fishing of them was banned. 
Back to the trail. It's actually a downhill, very steep, rooty, rocky and mossy. Because it's northerly facing it doesn't get much sunlight to it, so if it's rained on it it takes a long time to dry out (it would be incredibly dangerous to ride it in the wet). I like it because it is one long flowing singletrack decent for about 1100 vertical meters (with a small climbing traverse in the middle).
Now the Silver Darling would make a serious climbing challenge!


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

xcguy said:


> Anyone over there in the UK got pics or vids of this Jacob's Ladder? If it's as gnarly as the WOS and slimy and wet at the same time, I can't see how it'd ever get ridden. Anyone?


I'm actually heading up north in a couple of weeks with my mates to ride in that area. I don't know if we'll be doing Jacobs Ladder, but if we do I'll be sure to get some pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheezl (May 26, 2007)

Hey XC:
thanks for the pic of wos. I'd Heard about it from some so. cal buddys, but I thought it was more of an urban legend, or just straight b.s. Why is it we never see pictures of people climbing things like that in the mags?


----------



## Asha'man (Apr 16, 2006)

xcguy said:


> Here's another of what we here call "The Wall of Shame". You've already climbed a lot just to get to this section, so you might either be warmed up or worn out. The guys in this vid are starting from up past the first waterbar (which is a grunt in itself just to get up past).
> You can see guys who actually got through this or that part of the climb come back again
> knowing what it takes to get past it, but each time you're getting tireder and tireder. That topmost waterbar beckons but it's always one thing or another in the final 10 feet.
> 
> ...


I've started the WoS several times and never made it more than a few feet. I hate to admit, but I'm a stair-climber on that one. :nono: Riding it down scares the crap out of me too.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

[/QUOTE]A friend of mine came up with a great idea for an "anti-gravity" video... featuring lots long and impossible technical climbs..... plenty of "gravity" vids out there, but none like this.[/QUOTE]

Yes! It'll be the next _Roam_, I'm telling you!
That Deer Creek video is pretty sweet...exactly the kind of thing you'd need for a movie like that.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*You bet I do !*










Oh....... you didn't mean climbing, you meant "CLIMBING"

I don't "enjoy" climbing, but know it's a necessary evil and get through it the best I can. 1,500-2,000 climbs are the norm around here, some "easy"- some "hike a bike". The flip side is that it makes the DH hat much sweeter :thumbsup:


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

LJintheUK said:


> Alps. Check
> Rigid. Check
> Singlespeed. Check
> 29er. Check
> ...


Not really a hard section, is it?  
Try riding this with a 32-18 gear ratio and big wheels 

Good grip, steep as hell (even steeper than the photo shows, look at the signpost, in reality it isn't tilted)









Good grip, steep, full of ledges up to a foot high, most of them half that









And I don't even have pics of the steep loose rocks/slippery rocks and/or roots/your choice of non grippy surface where is't impossible to ride with low RPMs.

You could probably ride most of the stuff down, but it will shake your eyeballs out of your head with a rigid fork 

Marko


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Climbing to me has two faces:

I like the techy climbs for the puzzle aspect. It is fun to solve the problem and conquer the hill.

The long uphill grinds have a different sort of satisfaction. You end up with that tired, but satisfied feeling. I usually try to push the biggest gear possible up those to increase the challenge.

Both are more fun when in shape, and made even more fun by cleaning them faster than your buddies and / or with an audience

I'm old school when it comes to the climbing tool of choice. I prefer a vintage Prestige steel frame with short chain stays, steep angles, and a rigid fork. All three of mine climb like mountain goats.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

I'd rate singletrack uphill as funner than fireroad downhill


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

I took a few shots at this and was shamed.

Great to see this. I am from Calif and ridden CO a number of times with buddies. Deer Creek was a blast and the wall of shame really nasty. We hit it in June and there was still a little water flowing near the bottom of the WOS. NFW to climb the WOS with any H2O around!


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

problematiks said:


> Not really a hard section, is it?
> Try riding this with a 32-18 gear ratio and big wheels
> 
> Good grip, steep as hell (even steeper than the photo shows, look at the signpost, in reality it isn't tilted)
> ...


I was only teasing .
I mostly use fireroads to climb in the Alps or I'd be too knackered to ride the downhills safely. Climbing the singletrack there I'd want gears for sure, singlespeed brute force just wouldn't cut it. Still not sure if I'd want suspension though. I am toying with the idea of a WB Magic100 fork, still not sure though.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

onbelaydave said:


> Oh....... you didn't mean climbing, you meant "CLIMBING"
> 
> I don't "enjoy" climbing, but know it's a necessary evil and get through it the best I can. 1,500-2,000 climbs are the norm around here, some "easy"- some "hike a bike". The flip side is that it makes the DH hat much sweeter :thumbsup:


Since you put it that way.... I definitely enjoy BOTH types of climbing...


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

LJintheUK said:


> Still not sure if I'd want suspension though. I am toying with the idea of a WB Magic100 fork, still not sure though.


I dunno.Being the pu$$y that I am I'd surely want some help from the suspension in the front.I bet riding rigid makes you a better rider (and riding singlespeed makes you a stubborn monster legged person  ) but in some situations it's just a lot safer having the wheel hug the terrain more.You can ride more or less everything with a hardtail, not so sure about a fully rigid bike though.

Marko


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

problematiks said:


> I dunno.Being the pu$$y that I am I'd surely want some help from the suspension in the front.I bet riding rigid makes you a better rider (and riding singlespeed makes you a stubborn monster legged person  ) but in some situations it's just a lot safer having the wheel hug the terrain more.You can ride more or less everything with a hardtail, not so sure about a fully rigid bike though.
> 
> Marko


You've really just got to watch your speed fully rigid, a 29er helps as it's more stable rolling down stuff. Wheelie drops on a rigid get kind of painful after a while too. 
I'm not really hardcore or pure or anything like that, I'm just too damned lazy to maintain all those complicated working parts.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Climbing to me has two faces:
> 
> I like the techy climbs for the puzzle aspect. It is fun to solve the problem and conquer the hill.
> 
> The long uphill grinds have a different sort of satisfaction. You end up with that tired, but satisfied feeling. I usually try to push the biggest gear possible up those to increase the challenge.


This is very true...I really enjoy both..but each in their own right. Right now I am hooked on the Puzzle climbs.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*mmmmmm... climbing*

I agree w/ everyone. Climbing is the quintessential part of mountain biking. I've done some lift serviced DHing and I feel that earning your turns is much more fulfilling than riding a lift up, then bombing down.

So yes +1 to short (or long) tech climbs that have you out of the saddle throwing your bike up and over ledges and hopping around rocks. Ah... love it.

And also +1 to long fire road climbs (a la those found in endurance races) where you just settle into a rhythm for six or so miles and let the world disappear around you. Just relax and tick away the elevation. <-- this love may be just a ploy to myself for legitimizing my suffering at endurance races w/ 8,000+ feet of climbing...

CLIMBING IS WHERE IT'S AT!!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

rushtrack said:


> In a world dominated by fast downhills and big hucks...I have come to terms with the fact that super slow, technical climbing is by far my favorite thing to do. Does anyone else share this same sentiment.
> 
> Oh and can anyone recommend a super sweet bike for climbing?


I love to do both, climbing and decending on my San Andreas.
People get a kick out of watching me pedal my "tank" up long steep climbs. It's my little secret, that my bike climbs better than a 6" travel bike has any right to.
I'm not the only one that enjoys both parts of mountain biking around Bootleg though. There is an increasing number of persons that have started riding long travel bikes in both directions around here.
Many of the local downhillers have discovered the fitness advantage to "self shuttling". Not on true downhill race sleds of course, but on bikes with 6-7" travel.


----------

